# wanddürchführung rj45



## gingele (1 März 2010)

hallo zusammen,
hat von euch jemand eine idee wo man eine kupplung für rj45 stecker bekommt, die in ein blech eingebaut werden kann. es handelt sich aber nicht um einen schaltschrank (also es sollte nicht die einführung in der schrankinnenseite nicht unstabil sein), am besten sollten beide seiten gleich aussehen. wäre auch mit einem steckersytem (pins) möglich da es sich nicht um ein netzwerk handelt. sollte halt klein und wie gesagt auf beiden seiten gleich sein. ich finde irgendwie nichts.

gruß frank


----------



## vierlagig (1 März 2010)

phoenix hat sowas ... katalog wälzen, ich hatte meine damals online auch nicht gefunden!


----------



## Proxy (1 März 2010)

Einer von Siemens:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=6GK1901-1BE00-0AA1&objaction=csviewmlfbbeitraege&subtype=133300&caller=view

Und hier ist einer von Murr

http://onlineshop.murrelektronik.com/mediandoweb/index.php?ID_O_TREE_GROUP=363&xtree=1&BEGIN=1&sLanguage=German&pageturning=10


----------



## vierlagig (1 März 2010)

Proxy schrieb:


> Einer von Siemens:
> http://support.automation.siemens.c...sviewmlfbbeitraege&subtype=133300&caller=view
> 
> Und hier ist einer von Murr
> ...



NÖ
beide seiten gleich, also z.b. IP65


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 März 2010)

Geht so etwas vlt. auch http://www.labedz.de/consoleo_files/modulefiles/filebrowser/dateien/Luetze/RJ45_Datenblatt.pdf


----------



## Tersus (2 März 2010)

Hallo,

wir benutzen Haupsächlich die Teile von BTR.
Damit sind wir sehr zufrieden.


----------



## erzteufele (2 März 2010)

von harting gibt´s auch sowas! ;-)


----------



## gingele (2 März 2010)

danke erstmal soweit für eure hilfe, die buchse sollte aber links vom blech wie rechts wenns geht gleich sein, quasi nur eine durchführung an der ich zwei kabel anstecken kann. notfalls wäre das von helmut gar nicht mal so schlecht, zwar nicht auf beiden seiten gleich aber bisher das kompakteste das ich jetzt gesehen hab. kataloge habe ich gestern gewälzt werde es auch heute wieder tun, dachte halt vlt hat das ja von euch schon mal einer gebraucht oder kennt so was zufällig.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 März 2010)

Hallo,

meine erster Gedanke war auch *Harting*.

Eigentlich war es mein zweiter Gedanke, mein erster war Waldy,
nachdem ich die Überschrift gelesen habe ... :shock:


----------



## gingele (2 März 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Eigentlich war es mein zweiter Gedanke, mein erster war Waldy,
> nachdem ich die Überschrift gelesen habe ... :shock:


 
Ja ich weiß ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber Themenüberschriften kann man nicht mehr ändern.

Harting hab ich auch schon geschaut, aber genau dieses Produkt ist soetwas, was ich nicht meine, da eine Seite in den Schaltschrank kommt und dort geschützt ist, was bei mir nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## cth (2 März 2010)

Hallo,

ich kann die Durchführung von Lütze empfehlen, auf Seite 17 ist das Objekt.

http://luetze.de/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf/catalog/de/TK1/2009/13_68ff.pdf

Gruß
Christian


----------



## maxmax (3 März 2010)

Hallo,
versuche mal unter http://de.rs-online.com
die Teile Nummer 385-1362 zu suchen, das Teil hat von beiden Seiten eine RJ45 Buchse.


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (3 März 2010)

Hi,
sowas gibts auch von Möller im System RMQ-Titan. (Loch 22,5mm)
Typ M22-RJ45-SA
Da gibts sowas auch in USB.


Gruß FA


----------



## Phase (17 März 2010)

Wir nutzen sowas hier.
http://www.neutrik.com/de/de/lighting/203_283121/etherCON_RJ45_Datenstecker_group.aspx
Du kannst den RJ45 stecker so nutzen wie er ist, oder du machst noch das Gehäuse von Neutrik darum.


----------

